# Fall Brawl how does it work



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I checked the website tells the rules , but how does it work . I am thinking of doing it this year . So any info would be appreciated ty.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Register, go catch a good fish, take it to Erie Outfitters to be weighed. Next day catch a bigger fish and again take it to Erie Outfitters and get it weighed. Keep increasing your size of fish and you continue to get a chance to win some money or a boat if you have the biggest for the tournament.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Ty sounds simple just wish Erie outfitters was closer.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

fishforfun said:


> Ty sounds simple just wish Erie outfitters was closer.


I believe there are a couple different places that you can weigh in. I may be wrong but you may want to check on that.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I believe there are a couple different places that you can weigh in. I may be wrong but you may want to check on that.


Erie outfitters is the only weigh in location and everybody in your boat must be part of the brawl


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Yep, only in ohio waters


Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Erie outfitters is the only weigh in location and everybody in your boat must be part of the brawl


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fishforfun said:


> Ty sounds simple just wish Erie outfitters was closer.


Common sense prevails on taking a ride to Erie Outfitters to get a fish weighed. If the board is loaded with 10's and you get a low 10 and would be in last place with two weeks left I wouldn't go. If you pull a leading top 3 fish with a week left I would make the trip. 

You wouldn't drive an hour or two in the event you caught a 5K fish or a fish for a warrior boat? 

No sense in weighing a fish that doesn't have shot at a check, it pays 5 places so it's pretty easy to know if the fish is worth the trip factoring in how much time is left in the derby, looking at the weather is key too, if we are going to have north wind at 30mph for a week at the end of the derby your chanced will be higher of your fish staying put. 

EVERY year guys catch a derby winner and aren't in, if you and your crew will be fishing anyways why wouldn't you get in for 30 bucks. You never know when that fish will come.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a question for you brawl veterans . Are the winning generally pulled towards the end of the brawl ? Seemed like last year the board got stale and the last several weeks the fish started getting substantialy bigger


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Carpn said:


> Here's a question for you brawl veterans . Are the winning generally pulled towards the end of the brawl ? Seemed like last year the board got stale and the last several weeks the fish started getting substantialy bigger


Yes, the longer it goes on and gets closer to December the fish get bigger as does the bait and eggs mature. Same fish caught at the beginning could be 2 pounds heavier by the last week.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

*


Angler Ron said:



Register, go catch a good fish, take it to Erie Outfitters to be weighed. Next day catch a bigger fish and again take it to Erie Outfitters and get it weighed. Keep increasing your size of fish and you continue to get a chance to win some money or a boat

Click to expand...

I thought you could only weigh one fish the entire tourney? *


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

You can weigh one in every day if you want...


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Does the fish need to be alive?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can be dead


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Common sense prevails on taking a ride to Erie Outfitters to get a fish weighed. If the board is loaded with 10's and you get a low 10 and would be in last place with two weeks left I wouldn't go. If you pull a leading top 3 fish with a week left I would make the trip.
> 
> You wouldn't drive an hour or two in the event you caught a 5K fish or a fish for a warrior boat?
> 
> ...


 Yes I will have to agree with you on what you said. I was just wondering if it had be kept a live but I saw that was answered. Looks like I will give it a shot ty for the info.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Reading this forum gave me a headache.


----------



## pj23 (Sep 2, 2009)

jump in ill have many open seats in november


----------



## WaypointEyes (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice shout out for Erie Outfitters K gonefishin !! Ahhh don't bother! Not Worth the Drive! I say take that fish in and get it weighed, experience what the Fall Brawl is all about. Maybe you find that crank bait you been looking for or pick up a tip or two. One things for sure, it's gonna be a Blast!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

WaypointEyes said:


> Nice shout out for Erie Outfitters K gonefishin !! Ahhh don't bother! Not Worth the Drive! I say take that fish in and get it weighed, experience what the Fall Brawl is all about. Maybe you find that crank bait you been looking for or pick up a tip or two. One things for sure, it's gonna be a Blast!


Trying to save some guys some time that may be new to the derby, I partially digress anyway since they added a weekly prize which may not do anything for top 5 but it could win a weekly prize, however same logic applies really. If your close by or fishing the area during the day sure why not go weigh one in but for guys who may be looking at a 9 lber with a whole week left during that given week and they have a 2 hour drive in the morning to check a fish well then a decision has to be made. 

By no means was my comment a dig or deterant from Craig or Erie Outfitters not sure why you took it like that, Craig and Erie are hands down the best shop around and consider Craig a friend, I've sent MANY of guys to the shop to buy and order gear and god knows I've spent a ton of money there, 90% of my reels, line and blades and many cranks I own have been purchased there, not to mention orders, steelhead stuff etc.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

To all those looking for a ride or needing to fill a seat, I entered last minute and have the StarCraft STX loaded ready to go.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Just wondering guys is it better to ice potential fish down right away or combination of ice and water. Hate to have a fish throw up 1/4 lb. shad any suggestions would be appreciated. Smart a-- remarks welcomed. Could be looking for someone to fill seat or fill open seat have own gear. Good luck guys I live 30 minutes from Huron.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Keep that fish in your livewell on recirculate on the way home from the lake, once home fill your tub with cold water a insert fish, get up every 15 minutes thru the night and perform mouth to mouth, come morning load that fish in a yeti 110 filled with ice water a drive your ass off to Erie Outfitters.
Well...you said smart ass remarks were welcome.
Good luck,
G/fish


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's exactly what I was was going to do. Sadly, the cat jumped in the tub, the walleye eye ate the cat when I was at work, the wife called with screaming kids in the background said if looked like a murder scene. And she threw my fish back in the lake.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

If the walleye eats the cat though it'll probably weigh in around 22 pounds, I would say that would be a sure winner


----------

